# 26 De Julio



## Trade (Jul 26, 2019)

https://publicholidays.la/cuba/national-revolutionary-day/
_



			Celebrated on July 26 each year, the National Revolutionary Festival is held in Cuba to celebrate the day in 1953 when a band of rebels led by Fidel Castro attacked military barracks in Santiago de Cuba in order to overthrow the government of Fulgencio Batista. Although they failed in this initial attack, it was the first time an extremist group took on Batista seriously and it became a rallying cry to overthrow the dictatorship.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2019)

The most powerful nation on Earth fooled and humiliated by a peasant and his rag-tag group of fighters. That peasant went to his grave knowing he beat the USA in all four corners. Sadly, we re not much wiser today.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2019)

Cuba was well within their rights to throw the US the hell out of their country.  As was (and is) our wont, we despoiled their country, treated it as our own, attempted to manipulate their laws and politics to suit our own purposes, and would have eagerly turned our back on the mess we created when we were ready to move on.  

Why the US believes that all other countries must follow our lead and our template is absolutely mystifying, not to mention the height of arrogance.


----------



## norman (Jul 26, 2019)

I was told that Cuba was an exotic play ground  for Americans where there was wide spread prostitution, gambling and everything else that was illegal in the states you could do it in Cuba.  Castro took children off the streets and put them in homes and educated them.  The government did take  private property and removed all persons Castro thought to be not to his liking.  Batista's government was a dictatorship ( their way or go to jail) Castro was a communist government (their rules or go to jail) our government (pay your taxes or go to jail)  I paid taxes and had a good life and always thought I was free....still do.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)

I remember my parents talking about Cuba. You didn't just "go to jail"; Castro executed people left and right, also his killing machine Che Guevara, who admitted he enjoyed killing.

The mob had gotten hold of Cuba. Batista was paid or threatened to look the other way. Neither Batista nor Castro were any good, imo. Some say Castro's communism was well-intentioned but impoverished the country.

I heard Raul's children were shipped out to America and enrolled in a private boarding school near my town during the revolution.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2019)

My parents were politically disengaged for the most part.  Their parents and siblings were equally non-political.  Growing up, what I knew about Cuba was that there was almost a war between us and Russia/Cuba, that somehow got headed off.  My parents didn't discuss it, nor did elementary school teachers.


----------



## Trade (Jul 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I remember my parents talking about Cuba. You didn't just "go to jail"; Castro executed people left and right, also his killing machine Che Guevara, who admitted he enjoyed killing.



You and I have substantially different opinions regarding Che Guevara. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 31, 2019)

I’m pretty sure that the folks from Cuba that sailed in rickety boats in shark infested waters to get to the USA many of them now residing here in Florida might have a different opinion of revolutionary day.


----------

